# Capital city with best skyline



## Hauler

Which country's capital city has the best skyline? 

Height is not important. Quality of buildings, natural setting and overall aesthetics are
*No city states*

To start the discussion, here are some examples:

*Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates*

AUH Skyline by JoyCaluma, on Flickr

*Astana, Kazakhstan*

New Astana Skyline by Ken and Nyetta, on Flickr

*Beijing, China*

Beijing - Skyline by Beschty, on Flickr

*Berlin, Germany*

Berlin XXL Skyline by claudecastor, on Flickr

*Brasilia, Brazil*

Panorâmica Bizarra by Rafael Dietzsch, on Flickr

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*

Buenos Aires night skyline by maxem en flickr, on Flickr

*Hanoi, Vietnam*

Untitled_Panorama126s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

*Jakarta, Indonesia*

Jakarta by mikethevilla, on Flickr

*Kiev, Ukraine*

Kyiv - skyline of Pechersky district by Dima_Korol, on Flickr

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Kuala Lumpur Skyline by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr

*London, United Kingdom*

London panorama by Ray Wise, on Flickr

*Madrid, Spain*

fall panorama - Madrid by Mike Slichenmyer, on Flickr

*Manila, Philippines*

Makati Panorama by azilade, on Flickr

*Moscow, Russia*

Spectacular panorama of Moscow city with golden river at sunset by Christopher Lawson Photography, on Flickr

*Ottawa, Canada*

Ottawa Skyline by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr

*Paris, France*

Paris, the city of lights by Skatry, on Flickr

*Pretoria, South Africa*

Pretoria, South Africa by Lin.y.c, on Flickr

*Santiago, Chile*

despierta la ciudad by peterhaupt, on Flickr

*Tallinn, Estland*

Tallinn skyline by n.pantazis, on Flickr

*Vienna, Austria*

panoramic view of vienna by trbuh, on Flickr

*Warsaw, Poland*

Magda M  by Bart0lini, on Flickr


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
nice cities missing in the list: Tokyo, Panama City, Seoul, Bangkok

my favorite would still be Kuala Lumpur though


----------



## renshapratama

good enough to abu dhabi, the capital of which is in rapid development
also Jakarta that has many beautiful buildings but unfortunately spread and also has a large area hno:


----------



## owenrita121

A lot of these photo's are out of date, but nice tread though.


----------



## Hauler

> nice cities missing in the list: Tokyo, Panama City, Seoul, Bangkok
> 
> my favorite would still be Kuala Lumpur though


I wasn't trying to make a list of all the capital cities with skylines. Just wanted to show a few to kickstart a discussion. Good suggestions, though.



> A lot of these photo's are out of date, but nice tread though.


Yeah, some are outdated, but once I started using only panoramas, my choices became somewhat limited.

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Bangkok's skyline by Ammar Khalaf, on Flickr

*Panama City, Panama*

Trump Hotel Panama In the Panama City Skyline by Trump Hotel Panama, on Flickr

*Pyongyang, North Korea*

Pyongyang by Marko Moudrak, on Flickr

*Seoul, South Korea*

Seoul Skyline, A (Radioactive?) Future by KS ~, on Flickr

*Tokyo, Japan*

Tokyo Skyline Sunset - 1 by Kurt_Hammond, on Flickr

I think, that of all the capital cities, Moscow stands out. It is massive, just like the country and its skyline incorporates the old, the new and the ugly. It's like an architectural record of Russia's history, which is incredibly rich. In my opinion, Moscow's a proper capital.


----------



## isaidso

I'd have to give it to Tokyo.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Some more _capital _city skylines  .



*Bogota, Colombia*


Bogota Skyline by lesgra, on Flickr


*Brussels, Belgium*


Brussels - panorama by B.Romain, on Flickr


*Nairobi, Kenya*


Nairobi Skyline by George Mulala, on Flickr


*Panama City, Panama*


vista de la ciudad de panama by Alexis Góndola, on Flickr


----------



## -Corey-

Tokyo


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Washington DC :troll:


----------



## in'sauga

I've always liked Ottawa's skyline. Not much height, but the surroundings and denisty is nice.


----------



## Eric Offereins

London, Kuala Lumpur and Bangkok.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

How can you have the London skyline without the Shard?


NWTS said:


> *The Big London* >>> Scroll
> 
> by photographer *James Neeley*
> 
> 
> London Pan by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## sk327

Yeah the London one is really old!

Never really realised that capital cities are not usually the ones which have the best skylines within their countries.
And funny how the best ones, for this thread, would therefore be European skylines.

The good ones I can think of right now would be Moscow, London and Paris - in this order.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Nothing beats Tokyo, as of now! It's got quality architecture, density, quantity and beautiful mountains to complement the skyline


----------



## Hauler

Alright, here's my top 5:

*5. Tokyo, Japan*
Incredible city, beautiful setting. Don't like the sterile look of a lot of the buildings there.

Peaceful Sunday by hidesax, on Flickr

*4. Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates*
I love the Etihad Towers.

Abu Dhabi by Jefferson Bernardes, on Flickr

*3. Doha, Qatar*
Love the sexy, modern skyscrapers. Classy, not tacky like the ones in Dubai. But unfortunately no famous historic buildings.

EXPLORE #487 ----- LA CORNICHE : NOTTURNO --- THE CORNICHE by NIGHT by Ezio Donati back but slow, on Flickr

*2. London, United Kingdom*
Great mix of new and old. A lot of famous landmark buildings. However, I don't like it, when skyscrapers are spread out, like they are in this city.

London Skyline by raph.ae/, on Flickr

*1. Moscow, Russia*
Nice, compact core with beautiful skyscrapers (except the Mercury). Lot's of historic landmark buildings, like the Kremlin and St. Basil's Cathedral. 

Moscow Downtown Skyline by Wholesale of void, on Flickr

(Sorry for the outdated pictures in my first post)


----------



## BlurredLines

Hauler said:


> *Pyongyang, North Korea*
> 
> Pyongyang by Marko Moudrak, on Flickr


It actually looks sorta good from this angle


----------



## Hauler

London would take the top spot on my list, if it looked more like this:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

BlurredLines said:


> It actually looks sorta good from this angle



It's actually possible to get some really nice photos of the skyline. 








By Colin Holden








http://www.dprk360.com/


----------



## hqho1671

Riyadh


----------



## BlurredLines

Hauler said:


> London would take the top spot on my list, if it looked more like this:


That would ruin london. London is fine the way it is, it doesn't need many skyscrapers.


----------



## alheaine

Lovely Riyadh..:cheers:


----------



## CarltonHill

Manila photo is outdated.

Anyway, i'd choose Bangkok, KL and Tokyo.


----------



## n20

*Skylines*

*Delhi, India*











Suncity said:


> _photo copyright himsboss_





Neelabh said:


>





Neelabh said:


> Delhi Metro - Trainspotting, Around Town by Mayank Austen Soofi, on Flickr





yashchauhan said:


>





Master of Disguise said:


> MCD_Civic_Center,_New_Delhi by Indian Rockstars, on Flickr
> ^^ Civic Centre





Suncity said:


> Photo copyright Asia Trip.info
> 
> scroll if needed--->
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





IU said:


> copyright grvjoshi


----------



## serhat

Ankara


na-bay said:


>





Jamıryo;109240057 said:


> http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr600/AYDIN_INAN_ANKARA_KOCATEPE_CAMI.jpg


----------



## Denjiro

*Kuala Lumpur*

Zenitude by DanielKHC, on Flickr

KLCC Morning Blues by DanielKHC, on Flickr


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*My top 10 of the best capital skyline in the world (IMO)*

*1. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Very nice skyline, with the Petronas that master the city. I love it!

*2. Doha, Qatar*
The contrary of Dubai, Doha is a city that fascinated me for the beatiful skyscrapers, not much tall but very very nice.

*3. Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates*
Fortunately, Abu Dhabi hasn't been influenced by Dubai. I love it for its simplicity. Great skyline Abu Dhabi!

*4. Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Riyadh could be better if the Kingdom Tower had be built here instead of Jeddah, but I love its skyline!!

*5. Moscow, Russia*
I think Moscow is the greatest city in Europe! Its skyline perfectly combined the old with the new!

*6. Seoul, South Korea*
Seoul has a fantastic skyline, from Gangnam to Yeouido, from Jongno to Jamsil, but it could be better if it had been a little less extended, but I think that Seoul skyscrapers are ones of the best in the world for design!

*7. Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok is very fashionable, but I don't love very much its skyscrapers. We will see with the MahaNakhon.

*8. Tokyo, Japan*
I don't like very much skyscrapers of Tokyo (escluded the Tonaromon Hills), that, I think, penalized this beautiful city.

*9. Baku, Azerbaijan*
I like Baku skyline for the same reason of Moscow skyline. It had been able to combined old and new. Also, it is in changing all the time.

*10. Beijing, China*
It isn't the best skyline in China, but it is acceptable. I love it 'cause it isn't influenced by other Chinese skylines, with that tall buildings, but it very simple but very modern. Great Beijing!


----------



## Skyscraperking1566

Warsaw
I know, it isn't the best but in any case I love it  (photo by a forumer from the Polish section)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andre Goth

*Brasília:*


Brasília Panorama from Torre de TV por maxunterwegs, no Flickr


Brasília - Águas Claras por Eli Teixeira, no Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Hanoi*

HaNoi - Sunset by Mr PhillipRoo, on Flickr

HaNoi by Mr PhillipRoo, on Flickr[/url]

HaNoi - Sunset by Mr PhillipRoo, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama120s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama125s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_02819 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


Untitled_Panorama126s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02832 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02851 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02829 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama129s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

DSC_7549 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB

*Kuala Lumpur*

50922066


----------



## HansCouto

*HK and Rio*

I like Hong Kong...











But my vote is for Rio:


----------



## Denjiro

HansCouto said:


> But my vote is for Rio


Rio ain't the capital of Brazil anymore, since 1960... :nuts:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ :check: And neither is/was Hong Kong.


----------



## HansCouto

Denjiro said:


> Rio ain't the capital of Brazil anymore, since 1960... :nuts:


Ok you are right.

But it is the capital of the state of Rio de Janeiro... does that count? hno:


----------



## HansCouto

*ok*



bozenBDJ said:


> ^ :check: And neither is/was Hong Kong.


You are right.

I forgot this thread was about National Capital's only. My bad.


----------



## the spliff fairy

toss up between Tokyo, Manila, Kuala Lumpur, Bangkok and Seoul imo.


----------



## Crystaldrano

*Views from Buenos Aires*

*Views from Buenos Aires, capital of Argentina*


----------



## Denjiro

*Singapore*

Marina Bay by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


----------



## Grajales

*Santa Fe , Mexico City ,México*


----------



## yukatan_boy

^^ unas mejores vistas del skyline de la Ciudad de México :yes:


Atardecer En La Ciudad De México por LANCER., en Flickr


mexico city por bdebaca, en Flickr


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Hauler said:


> *London, United Kingdom*
> 
> London panorama by Ray Wise, on Flickr


Good thread, but as already mentioned, that picture of London is about 10 years old (in fact, it looks like it is pretty much exactly 10 years old)! 
So it's missing a lot of skyscrapers which have risen since then. Here are some shots of London from 2013:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8844654300/











London Pano by kloniwotski, on Flickr


Rooftop Work - London Views by Daveyboy_75, on Flickr










For my own personal opinion, I am rather a fan of Singapore and Kuala Lumpur, and probably Tokyo.
I do also have to give London an honourable mention though - its skyline has changed so much in the past decade. 
It has a huge range of architectural styles with some great looking skyscrapers and gorgeous classic buildings too. 
In terms of skyline diversity, it's one of the best in the world.


----------



## Denjiro

*Tokyo* _(scroll>>)_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sbisaro/11683385513/


----------



## biesiadnik

ale mała wioska z tego Tokio


----------



## dianemassey

paris always looks romantic but somewhat more surprising are in ottawa canada and argentina. So beautiful.


----------



## WingWing

Singapore, country also Singapore, please pardon me for displaying such a small nation


Singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


Singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


Singapore River by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


Singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Singapore*


Cloud-2 by andysim65, on Flickr


----------



## nikoooo

*Buenos Aires - Argentina*


----------



## Denjiro

*Hanoi*


untitled--2 by komasuvn, on Flickr


----------



## Hauler

Singapore is a city state.


----------



## sweet-d

Everyone knows Tokyo is number one. It's like the NYC or Hong Kong of Capital cities.


----------



## Birmingham

Tokyo for me!!


----------



## Hauler

dianemassey said:


> paris always looks romantic but somewhat more surprising are in ottawa canada and argentina. So beautiful.


Ottawa doesn't have an impressive skyline, but it is indeed a beautiful city.

The river is the border between Ontario and Quebec.

Ottawa by caribb, on Flickr

The building on the right is the Canadian Parliament.

Ottawa by Jose Miguel Serna, on Flickr


Ottawa skyline by Lynn Elias, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Tokyo*


Tokyo Panorama Sunset by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Mexico City


riveraconde said:


>


----------



## [email protected]

Makati, Metro Manila Philippines


wino said:


>


----------



## Denjiro

*Tokyo*


Marunouchi & Chiyoda aerial view by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Kanzyo Oliveira

EDIT.


----------



## Kanzyo Oliveira

BRASÍLIA - DF - BRASIL​

















































_Bento Viana_


----------



## renshapratama

Next  >>


----------



## renshapratama

*Jakarta​*


kevo123 said:


> Bunderan HI by hanafichi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta Cityscape by hanafichi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuningan, Jakarta Before Night Fall - IMG_9832 by Fransiskus Nanang Triana, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuningan, Jakarta Before Night Fall - IMG_9830 by Fransiskus Nanang Triana, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setiabudi Twilight by hanafichi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusk at Sudirman Street by hanafichi, on Flickr


----------



## red_eagle_1982

I love my hometown, Manila, but I have to say that Tokyo is my absolute favorite city in the world (including the skyline, of course). =)


----------



## fd20

red_eagle_1982 said:


> I love my hometown, Manila, but I have to say that Tokyo is my absolute favorite city in the world (including the skyline, of course). =)


Same here. I'm from Manila, but Tokyo is just amazing. I really love Singapore and New York as well. :lol:


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



























source: www.redbullairrace.com


----------



## Sister Ray

Doha has a pretty incredible, surreal looking skyline. Somehow it had largely escaped my attention until now.

Still, Tokyo just has too many skylines to be beaten in this competition.

The other Asian giants are also amazing though, Seoul, Bangkok, Jakarta...

For quality of individual skyscrapers, I'd go with London.

We are lucky to have so many incredible urban vistas to enjoy :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

Doha skyline is so futuristic! I love it! :cheers:


----------



## renshapratama

JuanPaulo said:


> Maybe it doesn't have a supertall, but the quality and variety of the buildings in this capital city is just splendid in my opinion:
> 
> *Doha, Qatar*
> 
> DSC_1055_edit by Hanzy2012, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1020_edit by Hanzy2012, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1050_edit by Hanzy2012, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_4139_edit by Hanzy2012, on Flickr


the skyline very similar with Dubai i think :cheers:


----------



## exxzite

*BANGKOK , THAILAND*


Bangkok city by anekphoto, on Flickr

Bangkok city night by anekphoto, on Flickr

Office hour by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

No one ever talks about *Washington DC* / USA, *Canberra* / Australia & *Ottawa* / Canada ....
Are these 'capital cities' do not have skylines that deserve to be discussed in this forum?


----------



## robhood

*London*

London city skyline by Garnham Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Dito Roso said:


> No one ever talks about *Washington DC* / USA, *Canberra* / Australia & *Ottawa* / Canada ....
> Are these 'capital cities' do not have skylines that deserve to be discussed in this forum?


Not very impressive on a global scale. Washington is a big city but has strict height limits, Ottawa and Canberra are both fairly small and have height restrictions as well.


----------



## isaidso

1. Tokyo
2. Singapore
3. Beijing


----------



## pierolol

*Santiago de Chile


Sanhattan par itagle, sur Flickr


Santiago de Noche (HDR) par JMFREDES, sur Flickr


Santiago Cityscape par Stencil Photography, sur Flickr


"Reto Puentes" Luces de Providencia par Mauricio Vega Larrea, sur Flickr


Towering par CholitoSoy, sur Flickr*​


----------



## renshapratama

^^ is it a supertall in Santiago de Chile? Be an icon like Twin Towers in Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Darhet

*Warsaw*


----------



## stonyau

Doha's skyline is really futuristic.

Not to mention that giant condom among those tall buildings...


----------



## weirdo

Doha gets my vote. All of them are lovely though.


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA, Indonesia*
_(sorry if repost)_



hadi_rahman said:


> Sudirman Area Nightshot Skyline :cheers::cheers: (By PutraDaerah)


----------



## renshapratama

sparkling Jakarta!


----------



## skyscraperus

By Oliver Jaeger


----------



## EMArg

The Puerto Madero skyline in Buenos Aires, the capital city of Argentina:


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*




jutinyoung said:


> beijing 2014






 :cheers:












​


----------



## Hudson11

La Défense by D.T.Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Astana, Kazakhstan


Astana by small.sniff, on Flickr

Abu Dhabi, UAE


Abu Dhabi by reisefotografie, on Flickr


----------



## elkabel

renshapratama said:


> ^^ let's next...


When i saw this post, my first thought was that u must be Russian...
I checked your posts and that was HEADSHOT.
80% ppl rho are always negative to Warsaw are Russians.
It's a bit annoying.


----------



## elkabel

stonyau said:


> Doha's skyline is really futuristic.
> 
> Not to mention that giant condom among those tall buildings...


When i see skylines from near East my first thought is that if ppl some day will come in "star wars era" cities in this region will get "star" level as first


----------



## renshapratama

elkabel said:


> When i saw this post, my first thought was that u must be Russian...
> I checked your posts and that was HEADSHOT.
> 80% ppl rho are always negative to Warsaw are Russians.
> It's a bit annoying.


is it true? Haha i'm laughing at here :lol:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beijing, China*


北京有风 by powerheng, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

*LONDON - U.K.*


London Skyline from Greenwich Observatory, Greenwich, London, England by www.joedanielprice.com, on Flickr


London at Dusk (EXPLORE) by NOAC_, on Flickr


London from Point Hill by ben veasey, on Flickr​


----------



## Geocarlos

Panama City


DSC01085 by ahjuanito, on Flickr


Panama Skyline by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bluntslide/


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA S.C.R.*


























​


----------



## kar8117




----------



## isaidso

1. Kuala Lumpur
2. Singapore
3. Beijing
4. Tokyo
5. Bangkok
6. Manila
7. Panama City
8. Jakarta
9. Doha
10. Moscow


----------



## renshapratama

isaidso said:


> 1. Kuala Lumpur
> 2. Singapore
> 3. Beijing
> 4. Tokyo
> 5. Bangkok
> 6. Manila
> 7. Panama City
> 8. Jakarta
> 9. Doha
> 10. Moscow


nice rank :cheers: 5 cities from SE Asia :lol:


----------



## Hudson11

00344_No.012_rt by Steve Lippitt, on Flickr


----------



## exxzite

*BANGKOK, THAILAND*

Bangkok skyline in the morning by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR latest skyline*







credit to: ethaniel83
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=59869


----------



## edwardkeys

I'd include São Paulo's skyline as quite impressive.


----------



## diego rex

*MÈXICO CITY*









































































*the capital of Latin America*


----------



## diego rex

*CANCUN
MÈXICO*


----------



## diego rex

wow.


----------



## ILTarantino

London and Tokyo, IMHO. I love Beijing and Singapore too.


----------



## -Corey-

Monterrey is not the capital of Mexico :crazy:


----------



## diego rex

...


diego rex said:


> *MÈXICO CITY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the capital of Latin America*


----------



## elculo

Pyongyang


















pic: www.luxurytravelmagazine.com


----------



## renshapratama

Pyongyang be one of underrated capital city skyline IMO


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA* *S.C.R.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15770234833









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15891459077









https://www.flickr.com/photos/spelic/15876753692









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dissy_photo/15883570605









https://www.flickr.com/photos/josehamra/16876597566









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hendratanzil/15810830067​


----------



## kmjamal

Wow wonderful pictures. These cities seem to look so beautiful Bejing, London, Tokyo, Singapore!


----------



## kisssme

the most beautiful skyline :heart:


----------



## renshapratama

^^ Paris la defense <3


----------



## renshapratama

Ashgabad - Turkmenistan


Gadiri said:


> Nice pics : http://www.polimeks.com/eng/UstyapiProjeler.aspx
> 
> 
> http://www.polimeks.com/eng/UstyapiAsgabatStadyum.aspx


sorry because the main object is that stadium m))


----------



## linum

Canberra :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: hno:

I hear millions of you say "where, who, what......" :banana:


----------



## skyscrapercitybrasil

Mexico City capital of Latin America? hhhahahah Hispanicamerica maybe. Tie with BsAs.


----------



## exxzite

*Bangkok, Thailand*

_MG_1588 by phulocnguyen, on Flickr

_MG_1589 by phulocnguyen, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Riyadh - originally posted by ali alnajran


----------



## EMArg

The skyline of the gorgeous city of Buenos Aires:


----------



## Gaga Redberry

I love Abu Dhabi's skyline


----------



## pierolol

*S A N T I A G O D E C H I L E *







Puente Peatonal by Diego Andrés Olea Bouchat, sur Flickr 



Santiago, Chile from the North by Diego Andrés Olea Bouchat, sur Flickr




Sanhatan by Diego Andrés Olea Bouchat, sur Flickr




Business District by Diego Andrés Olea Bouchat, sur Flickr




Business District by Diego Andrés Olea Bouchat, sur Flickr



Upside down Sanhattan by Jorge Domínguez, sur Flickr​


----------



## skyshakernowlive

Paris is stunning! SG and HK too. I think Moscow is pretty but small.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Gaga Redberry said:


> I love Abu Dhabi's skyline


Glad you do  a little more perhaps ? :cheers:









*By: https://www.flickr.com/photos/swpicture/*








*By: https://www.flickr.com/photos/empty_quarter/sets/72157643720465503*








*By: https://www.flickr.com/photos/benosaradzic/12569163703/in/album-72157633306620647/*


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta 






https://instagram.com/arieffandy/


----------

